# Questionable phone calls



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Today I received two phone calls that the caller ID said were Apple Inc. When I answered them there was a recorded message saying there was some unusual activity on my i-something account (sounded like iCloud on the first call, but not as clear on the second call). I had the option to push 1 to hear the message again, push 2 to be connected to Apple support, or I could call a toll-free number. I did none of that, I hung up.

I'm pretty sure it was a bogus call - especially since the calls came in on my home phone and not my cell, and the calls came from two different numbers with two different area codes. I'm wondering if anyone here has had a similar experience. And I'm also wondering if this were true and an account was hacked, how would Apple contact you.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You did the right thing. I believe Apple will normally send you an email or a text message about matters concerning your account.  I find it is generally good practice to go to a company‘s website and get phone numbers to call instead of using the one embedded in an email. It’s all too easy for the bad guys to spoof return addresses or indeed caller ID phone numbers.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Interestingly, they called twice yesterday, in the morning and afternoon. There has been a third call this morning. This time I let it go to the answering machine to capture the toll-free number. i'm thinking about reporting this to Apple if I can find a place to do so on their website.

Edited to add: they called again today (Saturday). Upon doing further research online I found that this IS a scam. They are phishing for live numbers and pushing 1 or 2 as they offer or calling the toll-free number will all confirm that yours is a live number.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely a good idea, if you can figure out how, to alert the legitimate company when you get a call or email like this. It's kind of like playing 'whack-a-mole' but it lets the legit companies know the extent of the problem, at least.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Recently I have gotten some calls, cannot remember if on iPhone or home phone, but they showed up on caller id as "possible spam" which I thought was good.  


I'm 73 and it seems as the older i get the more recorded messages come across the phones.  It has gotten to the point if it is out of area and i know that's no guarantee, and if i do not know the party i do not answer, or rather i pick up the phone and say nothing, and then hang up.


It seems as though everyone wants to use voicemail.  I have gotten to the point where i have told my doctors office if a live person cannot be on the phone, not to bother calling me.


----------

